# French Fuel Shortages



## Jeff G (Jun 13, 2018)

Not sure how bad the situation is but....

Travellers heading to France urged to fill up with fuel before crossing channel - Blackpool Gazette


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 13, 2018)

We`ve just got back and i wasn`t impressed with the price over there     :mad2:

To start with diesel at supermarkets was approx 1.399 euro p/l which went up to approx 1.459 euro p/l in the 5 1/2 week was over there    :scared:


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 13, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> We`ve just got back and i wasn`t impressed with the price over there     :mad2:
> 
> To start with diesel at supermarkets was approx 1.399 euro p/l which went up to approx 1.459 euro p/l in the 5 1/2 week was over there    :scared:



Asda have just announced a  price cut to boot.I havent been to France since last year and thought it was getting expensive then but !.49...ouch


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 13, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Asda have just announced a  price cut to boot.I havent been to France since last year and thought it was getting expensive then but !.49...ouch





We called in at Morrisons, High Wycombe on the way back and diesel was £1.319 p/l which made Morrisons, Leyland seems cheap at £1.259 p/l  :rolleyes2:


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 13, 2018)

Now in Spain 1.17 heading towards Andorra where I will fill up  0.97 then maybe one more fill in France.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 13, 2018)

Last time I drove abroad was back in 2010 - went to Italy via the western side (France, Luxembourg, Switzerland) and back home on the eastern route (Austria, Germany, Belgium) and found Luxembourg the best place to fill up price wise. Is that still generally the case?


----------



## mark61 (Jun 13, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Last time I drove abroad was back in 2010 - went to Italy via the western side (France, Luxembourg, Switzerland) and back home on the eastern route (Austria, Germany, Belgium) and found Luxembourg the best place to fill up price wise. Is that still generally the case?



Yes, Luxembourg always cheapest for fuel, and same rules as elsewhere being cheaper off of the motorway, but I usually use motorway service stations. At busy periods be prepared for a queue.
Although service is fast as you fill up and then drive to pay kiosk, so no waiting for people getting coffee's and doing shopping.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 13, 2018)

Never mind the price of fuel in France, it's the shortage the
OP link refers to, no wonder my parcel from Lyon hasn't
turned up yet. Bloody delivery truck's probably stuck
in a layby somewhere


----------

